# S&W .460xvr or the .500?



## Hoser (Jul 29, 2016)

Hi to all,

I was in the process of buying a S&W .500, but then I noticed that the .460 would be a better choice because of the 3 ammo variety that can be used. Shooting only .500's would turn out to quite an expense and probably bothersome for other shooters at the indoor range. So I thought, hey... I could go a round of 5 with the .460's and then mellow out with the .45 Colt ammo as it is not as loud and cheaper for the pocket.
Will I regret not going for the .500, cause I love the Big Bang, or will the .460 satisfy me as well?
Secondly, I've been reading of problems relating to both these firearms on various forums, and my concern is for my safety and anyone standing beside me. Is one safer than the other? Why don't they make them both with the non fluted cylinders?
Thanks for your input.

Heh


----------



## bykerhd (Jul 25, 2012)

I have a .460 Smith.
Awesome boom & blast out of the 8 3/8" barrel !
I haven't tried .45 Colt in it yet, but a couple of cylinders worth of the .460 ammo will give me a sore hand for a week, or more.
.458 Casull isn't much kinder either.
.45 Colt, which I reload, will give me a more manageable and economical beast which may ? even become fun to shoot.
I hope anyway.

Unless you are in to reloading and casting your own bullets you are going to find the .500 very expensive and not fun as a "plinker".
Recoil, blast and cost of ammo will keep you from firing much more than 5 or 10 rounds at a go.

If you are bound & determined you need one of these monsters, go with the .460.
It'll kill about anything on the planet you are likely to run across.


----------

